# Recommendations on a new stone(s)



## Prize78 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi all.

I have recently been bitten by the japanese knife bug and have invested in an Itinomonn Gyuto. My other knives, i got mainly from Japanese Chefs Knife a couple of years back, and are of the western style, for example Misono UX10 gyuto. I have got a King combination stone (1k/6k grit) and was given a Grunwerg combination (3k/8k grit) but the 1k King seems to dish easily and i always seem to struggle to get a perfectly flat surface. Also, it's been through the wars a bit in the sense of, a couple of its corners are chipped off etc etc. 

My question is : Do i need a 'better' stone for good sharpening (now i feel that i am getting better at it), or do i expect the dishing on most stones of that grit. I always try to use the whole stone, but i fear the damage was done when i got my western style knives a couple of years back and didn't really know what i was doing, so much! 

I did wonder about a flattening stone, but I think i'd sooner start again!

If a new stone(s) is the way to go, what are people recommending? 

Thanks in advance

Nick.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 24, 2015)

Mainly what you need is a flattening stone. You should flatten your stone prior to each use--that in itself will make you a much better sharpener.

After that, yes I'd probably replace your 1k first. Don't cheap out on the flattener either or you'll be replacing it as well.

Cheers


----------



## Matus (Feb 24, 2015)

For the flattener the diamond plate fro, JKI or Atoma 140 plate are perfect for the job. 

For the stone - well - 'need' is maybe not the right word, but there are very good stones in that range. My first guess would be some of the Gesshin stones (I have the 2000 and it is great) or the JNS stones (800, 1000 or the new 1200). It depends on your preferences (softer or harder, soaking or splash&go, etc.) and of course on your budget.


----------



## psfred (Feb 24, 2015)

I replaced my King stone with a Bester 1200 and eventually Bester (or Beston) 700. The 1000 from Bester is also good, and either would be a good replacement for the King 1000. They work fine, but as you discovered, are a real pain to keep flat as they wear quickly.

The 6000 is a much better stone, I've used one for a long time. 

Chosera or Naniwa Super Stone would be a good choice, as would a Shapton, there are plenty of 1000 grit stones around, and the only real duds are the King stones!

Peter


----------



## Prize78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for the input folks. Does anybody know where I can get hold of any of the above stones in the UK??


----------



## Matus (Feb 25, 2015)

Not sure about the shops in UK, but you can get Atoma 140 for a rather reasonable price from Germany *here*. They have also quite a large selection of stones in question. Check them out.


----------



## Prize78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for the link Matus. I'll have a look now. Is one brand regarded as better than the other in a similar price range??


----------



## Matus (Feb 25, 2015)

It is more a question of personal preference (softer vs harder, splash&go vs soakers) - I do not have personal experience with those stones (apart from Cerax 1000/6000 that I did not like too much and Bester 1000/6000 that was much better than the Cerax, but I used it only once as it was a present). Choosing from their selection I would lean towards Bester and Chosera stones - based purely on the feedback around here.

They also have the Suehiro deLuxe stone holder which is very good - I have one of those and strongly recommend it.


----------



## Prize78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Will harder cut quicker than softer? If so I think that's the way I'd like to go. My king 1000 doesn't seem to cut very quick unless it's my technique?!


----------



## Matus (Feb 25, 2015)

Not necessarily. In theory soft stone should cut faster since the fresh abrasives are released in larger volume, but it depends on what material is used as abrasive, what binder, etc. But that is pretty much I can say - it takes more knowledge than I posses to answer your question properly.


----------



## Prize78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh I see. Maybe I should re phrase then. Basically is like a fast cutting stone ~1000 grit, be that, soft or hard?


----------



## Prize78 (Feb 25, 2015)

*I'd like* not *is like*!


----------



## PushCut (Feb 25, 2015)

Have you decided on a flattening stone?


----------



## Prize78 (Feb 25, 2015)

I think what I'm after is a ~1000 grit fast cutting stone as well as a flattening stone and a stone holder. Still not sure which to get? They're not overly available here in the UK, but I'm thinking maybe a Bester 1000 or 1200 for the stone. Like the sound of the Naniwa professionals too though. Decisions decisions!


----------



## PushCut (Feb 25, 2015)

If I lived in Europe or the UK, I would probably opt for the Naniwa Pro 1000, as long as it is not significantly different from it predecessor the Chosera 1000.


----------



## Prize78 (Feb 26, 2015)

PushCut said:


> If I lived in Europe or the UK, I would probably opt for the Naniwa Pro 1000, as long as it is not significantly different from it predecessor the Chosera 1000.



Yes, I've just been looking at that. Looks like what I'm after. I think there's still some Chosera's knocking about from what I can gather. If I can get one, would the Chosera be a better choice than the 'professional' do you think?


----------



## PushCut (Feb 26, 2015)

All things being equal, I would buy the Chosera because I have not heard much about Pro.


----------



## kdeleon (Feb 26, 2015)

I thought the Chosera and Pro were one in the same. I thought the pro is just the new name with new packaging.


----------



## Matus (Feb 26, 2015)

kdeleon said:


> I thought the Chosera and Pro were one in the same. I thought the pro is just the new name with new packaging.



According to fine-tools.com the "Professional Stones" are replacement for the "Chosera" line with the main difference being that the Pro stones are thinner (20 instead 25mm) for about the same price. The same is happening the with the Naniwa "Super Stones" that will be called "Sharpening stones". I have noticed this a few months ago and at that point fine-tools had both versions of each line. Today it seems that Super Stones and Chosera stones are all gone from their store with the exception of two combinations stones.


----------



## Prize78 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for the explanation. Much appreciated. I have been looking at the stones on Japanese Chefs Knife. Does anybody have any experience or opinion on these??


----------



## Matus (Feb 27, 2015)

Naniwa Chosera has very good reputation AFAIK. These stones should not be soaked or stored in water - strictly splash & go. Nannie super stones are known to be soft - people seems to like the higher grits. I have never used any of these.o


----------



## Mangelwurzel (Feb 27, 2015)

JCK stones were my first ones. The main issue with them is they're not as well reviewed as some of the usual suspects around here (Gesshin, JNS, Bester, Chosera, etc) so it's difficult to make a truly informed decision about them. I got the 400/1200 combo and the 6000. The 6000 is a decent enough stone, it gives you a nice mirror polish. The 400 side dishes very quickly and the 1200 side is ok. It's pretty hard but clogs up quick easily and it's not as nice or fast cutting as the JNS 800 - my recent upgrade  If you're in the UK, i think chosera, bester or JNS are probably the most cost effective options.


----------



## Matus (Feb 27, 2015)

One general remark. In a home environment (i.e. taking care of knives in one household) a low grit stone will last 2+ years, medium grit 4+ years and high grit stone close to indefinitely. This is based on my personal experience (OK, just a bit more than 1 year so I had to extrapolate).

What I am trying to say - set of decent stones will last a long time for home user, so investing in good quality stones makes sense. Since you are in EU - getting a few JNS stones will give you great sharpening setup for years to come.


----------



## Prize78 (Feb 27, 2015)

Very good point Matus. Maybe I should take a look at the sets JNS offers. What sort of grits would you recommend? A ~1000 and a ~5/6000???


----------



## Prize78 (Feb 27, 2015)

Mangelwurzel said:


> JCK stones were my first ones. The main issue with them is they're not as well reviewed as some of the usual suspects around here (Gesshin, JNS, Bester, Chosera, etc) so it's difficult to make a truly informed decision about them. I got the 400/1200 combo and the 6000. The 6000 is a decent enough stone, it gives you a nice mirror polish. The 400 side dishes very quickly and the 1200 side is ok. It's pretty hard but clogs up quick easily and it's not as nice or fast cutting as the JNS 800 - my recent upgrade  If you're in the UK, i think chosera, bester or JNS are probably the most cost effective options.



Thanks very much for the reply. Those you mention always seem to head the list eh?


----------



## Matus (Feb 27, 2015)

JNS has several stones in similar grit ranges. If you like softer stones, than the JNS 800 and JNS red aoto (synthetic) would probably be all you would need - both are large (oversized) stones. I have used the JNS 800 briefly and it is a wonderful stone - not for thinning, but it takes no time to remove microchipping and leaves rather smooth finish. The red aoto should leave a bity edge that should work well in the kitchen. If you prefer finer edge then JNS 6000 is the way to go. Going from 800 to 6000 was not a problem when I tried these two stones.

If you prefer hard stones than JNS 1000 and 6000 are both awesome. Then there is the JNS aoto (with bluish color) - should be hard stones with grit around 4000.

Should you later need low grit stone, than the JNS 300 is truly excellent (I have one) - fast and dishes slowly for the grit. Plus it is a splash and go (not thirsty during sharpening).

Friend of mine (and a member here) bough recently the 'medium' setup (300, 800, red aoto, 6000) and is very happy with it. I have to push him a little to write a review


----------



## Prize78 (Feb 27, 2015)

I like the sound of an 1000 and a 6000 from JNS then?! Maybe I should drop Maksim a line?!


----------

